# Should I apply for study visa having 2 year gap in matriculation & intermediate



## Adil Khan03 (1 mo ago)

Hi there, can anybody help with applying for study visa having 2 year gap between matriculation & intermediate with work experience of that time but it was a hand in cash job. I have no bank transactions of that time. But they will confirm that I have been working there. Is there any brighter chance in applying for diploma or not? Thanks.


----------

